# My Sons getting in on the act.



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

We went to Spirit Halloween and Party City yesterday. They are excited about their costumes!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like going to havefun!

scarecrows in your neck of the woods wear motocross boots??


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great masks. They'll have a ball! I love the dog's expression in the last picture.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a satanic dog from the glow of its eyes. LOL at least the kids are growing up right!


----------

